# SigmaTech vs. Sigmax?



## Liz_Love (Mar 26, 2016)

Is there a very significant difference between these two types of fibers? I've tried to find some information on Sigma's website but it just isn't clear to me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 27, 2016)

Taken from various product pages' "Details" section...



> SigmaTech® Fibers - Sigma Beauty's exclusive selection of high performance synthetic fibers engineered to outperform traditional animal hair. Features technologically advanced filaments with specialized tips developed to hold and deliver cream and powder products without any absorption into the bristles. Built to last, SigmaTech® fibers are antibacterial, hypoallergenic, and will maintain their original shape and color even after multiple washes.



This is what most of their brush line that used to have natural bristles has for bristles, now. To my understanding, they're supposed to mimic animal fibers.



> Sigmax® Fibers - Sigma Beauty's exclusive thermoplastic engineering polymer developed to evenly apply cream and [powder] products onto the skin for a high definition effect. Features premium filaments engineered for outstanding softness, heat and chemical resistance, mechanical strength and high durability. Sigmax® fibers are antibacterial and hypoallergenic.



These are the fibers used for their kabukis (F80/82/84/86/88/3DHD) and their Precision brushes.

All the Sigma brushes I own are from way before they changed to all synthetic/SigmaTech, so I cannot speak to the quality of the ones with the SigmaTech bristles. However, I do have two of the Sigmax brushes (F80 and P82). I've owned the F80 for over five years, and it was a long-time holy grail foundation brush for me, but it has sometimes been a pain to clean, and I've been reaching more for my beauyblender these days. The P82 I bought for blending out undereye concealer, but it's a bit too dense for that, IMO. And I find it so-so for applying cream eyeshadow on the lid. On the other hand, it is really good at cream contour placement. That said, I rarely reach for it now.


----------



## soussoula (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------

